# Other Languages > jQuery >  Load upload image into a an image control

## Jigabyte

Hi,

I have an upload control which I have set the onclientcomplete to call a jquery function. In this function I want to get the name of the file uploaded and assign it to an image control.

I know very little jquery so was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.

Regards,

Jiggy

----------


## Jigabyte

I've seen this example but it does not work in IE9 and I need an alternative. Looks like it's not possible:-




> <script type="text/javascript">
>         var ImageSrc = "";
>         function uploaded(e, args) {
>             ImageSrc = "Symbols/" + args[0].files[0].name;
>         }
> 
>         function completed(e, args) {
>             $("#ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_imgPreview").attr("src", ImageSrc);
>         }   
>     </script>

----------

